# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Bit of colour in the sky tonight

## Spook



----------


## TimeRider

Nice  :Cool: 

 This photo was taken back in March

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 9848


That is the second fantastic photo from you today Spook.  Brilliant

----------


## Dougie

> Attachment 9848


I want to paint the shit outta that!!!

So many on the list already though  :X X:

----------


## Maca49

Great shots Spook, always good when someone notices a picture worth taking

----------


## phillipgr

A couple from the same night on the lakeside at Manapouri - I wish I was there now




Something about a good sunrise or sunset; doesn't matter how many you see, they never get old.

----------


## Rushy

Great pics Phillip, i hope you were not looking at the sun through your view finder when you took that top shot.  Oh hang on you probably didn't even use a camera.  They tell me that these days you can take pictures with a phone.  Imagine that.  Don't believe it myself.

----------


## phillipgr

> Great pics Phillip, i hope you were not looking at the sun through your view finder when you took that top shot.  Oh hang on you probably didn't even use a camera.  They tell me that these days you can take pictures with a phone.  Imagine that.  Don't believe it myself.


Haha I brought a camera along on my trip but the damn thing broke so I was restricted to using my phone to take photos

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

I have some really cool cloud photo's that look like fish. Might track them down and start a new clouds that look like....thread?

----------


## mucko

> Attachment 9848


Nice Shot Spook i like how Mt Te Aroha stands out like a guardian

----------


## TimeRider

> Something about a good sunrise or sunset; doesn't matter how many you see, they never get old.


  +1

----------


## Bonecrusher



----------


## Bonecrusher

Sunset

----------


## Rushy

> 


Is that Waikareiti?

----------


## Rushy

> Sunset


That is an amazing pic

----------


## Pengy

Mercury Bay sunrise on a rare occasion I got my arse out of bed early enough to catch it

----------


## Pengy



----------


## Rushy

Great photo of Mercury Bay Pengy.

----------


## phillipgr

Just now

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic.  Love the Gabriel's ladder effect

----------


## Gibo

> Just now
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


How did you take that? I thought students got out of bed at 1pm??? Or were you heading to the fridge! :Psmiley:

----------


## phillipgr

> How did you take that? I thought students got out of bed at 1pm??? Or were you heading to the fridge!


Nah just finishing my last beer 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------

